# Presenting . . . Miss Tessa Ditka, CGC



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tessa passed her Canine Good Citizen test tonight as the "final exam" for her Advanced Obedience class. Here are some pictures from her graduation.

Tessa's graduating class - they were tired by the end of it!









Proud mommy!!!









"Does anybody have a cookie???"









"Maybe there's a cookie over here."









"That was a yummy cookie!"


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Awe! She's one adorable graduate!! :wub: Congrats!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Congratulations Tessa!! Does this mean you now have to serve Jury Duty LOL! I love you in your cap - it fits just perfectly! And that pic of you and the other two pups all tired on the floor is just too cute. I can understand why your mom is so proud of you - way to go!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cookies over here! I stole them from Cosy! Those pics are just precious! Congrats!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so impressed!! Congratulations!! :thumbsup:
I think Tessa should have a whole bag of cookies. :wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

How wonderful...Congratulations Tessa for such an outstanding accomplishment.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

arty: :smartass::YEA TESSA. :chili::chili: Good work. I love that shot of the three pooped grads. Too much obedience can be a bad thing, huh? Very cute and I love the photo of her with the cap on. I'd be willing to spot her a few biscuits. Congrats to Tessa and proud mommy Maggie.:chili:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats Tessa!!!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Maggie and Tessa. 2 beautiful girls. Love the Graduation pictures.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Congrats Tess, what a great accomplishment! :cheer: You look so cute in your cap and are so smart. :good post - perfect


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I loooove the first shot!!!! awesome! also the one where she asks for a cookie. So so cute. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 
Well done Tess :cheer:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOHOOOO!!! Congrats!!!! what a smart girl 

Hugs
Kat


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Hooray! Congratulations Tessa! :chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:chili::chili:
Yeah Tess---the photos are all so good!
Great job!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe-I love all the pics! Congratulations sweet Tessa:wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

that first shot is priceless , what a cute little graduate , i love it !! way to go !!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations, Tessa looks adorable, she's such a cutie.
and I love the enthusiasm of the graduates, they are ready to take on the world.LOL


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

YEAH!!!!! Tessa you rock!!!!! A big CONGRATS on your graduation!!!!! I love love love love that first picture!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tessa -- all of your SM Awntie and fluff friends are sooooooooooooooooooo proud of you. Don't you look just adorable in your little graduation cap!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Congrats precious girl:wub: aww those pictures are adorable


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

CONGRATS, TESSA!! You are one talented AND adorable girl!! Great job!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations Tessa! Love the graduation photos...so cute!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Tessa!!! I didn't know you were in school!!! And you are so smart!!!

Congratulations!!!! I'm very proud of you!! :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats to a very adorable little graduate.:aktion033:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Congrats, Tessa!


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

Ahhhh, what adorable pictures!! She's so cute with her graduation cap on.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Congratulations!

I LOVE that close of pic of Tessa with her cap on, the one were she is asking about a cookie.


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

congratulations !


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Congrats, little Tessa girl! Great job! :aktion033:

Love all your pics, especially the one where she's asking for a cookie! 
Awww, way too cute! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations Tessa what a smart little girl you are and we are all so proud of you!!!! I love all of the pics especially the one where all three are looking exhausted.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, what an achievement!!! :chili: Congrats!!! :aktion033: Love those pics! :wub:


----------

